# AB5 and Health Insurance



## PTB (Feb 3, 2015)

https://www.dailydemocrat.com/2019/10/07/ab5-could-expand-or-cut-health-coverage/


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

this merely means uber will limit who can go online and won't allow anybody to be online more than 25 hours a week. Because no way Uber will pay for insurance coverage for 200K calif drivers........
Bring on lawsuits to stall or kill AB5...puuuuhhhlllleeeeeaaasseeee


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

SHalester said:


> this merely means uber will limit who can go online and won't allow anybody to be online more than 25 hours a week. Because no way Uber will pay for insurance coverage for 200K calif drivers........
> Bring on lawsuits to stall or kill AB5...puuuuhhhlllleeeeeaaasseeee


If they limit drivers to 25 hours, they'll have to either hire more drivers or pay more surges to attract more qualified drivers.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

SHalester said:


> this merely means uber will limit who can go online and won't allow anybody to be online more than 25 hours a week. Because no way Uber will pay for insurance coverage for 200K calif drivers........
> Bring on lawsuits to stall or kill AB5...puuuuhhhlllleeeeeaaasseeee


OR....... just offer the same crappy insurance many employers offer today with lousy plans that have high employee monthly contribution to participate, high deductibles, co pays, and co-insurance on hospital stays.

Many people that have never had employee health care plans think you get it free.

There is no legislative solution to a better life. The only solution is to learn a skill or trade and earn more money. $15 per hour is not the gateway to success, it's still poverty.


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

SHalester said:


> this merely means uber will limit who can go online and won't allow anybody to be online more than 25 hours a week. Because no way Uber will pay for insurance coverage for 200K calif drivers........
> Bring on lawsuits to stall or kill AB5...puuuuhhhlllleeeeeaaasseeee


Exactly. Anyone working over 29 hours is considered a "Full Time Employee". Forget it. You will be an employee alright. A "Part Time Employee" and limited to a max of 29 hours per week.

And does time on the clock is only calculated from booking until drop off? So sitting for 2 hours in the airport queue or aimlessly wandering around with no ride probably won't count as being on the clock? So much to be vetted here.



observer said:


> If they limit drivers to 25 hours, they'll have to either hire more drivers or pay more surges to attract more qualified drivers.


Neither one of these is an issue for Uber..........


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

DriverMark said:


> Exactly. Anyone working over 29 hours is considered a "Full Time Employee". Forget it. You will be an employee alright. A "Part Time Employee" and limited to a max of 29 hours per week.
> 
> And does time on the clock is only calculated from booking until drop off? So sitting for 2 hours in the airport queue or aimlessly wandering around with no ride probably won't count as being on the clock? So much to be vetted here.
> 
> Neither one of these is an issue for Uber..........


There won't be anyone sitting around in the airport queue because Uber will be paying for the time.

Drivers will be paid from the time they log on to app until they log off of app.

It's up to Uber to keep drivers busy.


----------



## Escoman (Jun 28, 2016)

Uber/Lyft et all just put out an initiati ve for the november 2020 ballot in short guarantee 120% of mi nimum wage and .30 mile expense reimbursement Gotta keep rides affirdable for seniors and low income is latest angle.

Here it is

Here it is


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Escoman said:


> Uber/Lyft et all just put out an initiati ve for the november 2020 ballot in short guarantee 120% of mi nimum wage and .30 mile expense reimbursement Gotta keep rides affirdable for seniors and low income is latest angle.
> 
> Here it is
> 
> Here it is


Is that 120% of the time a pax is in vehicle or 120% of the time logged on to the app?


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

observer said:


> There won't be anyone sitting around in the airport queue because Uber will be paying for the time.
> 
> Drivers will be paid from the time they log on to app until they log off of app.
> 
> It's up to Uber to keep drivers busy.


Are we sure you will be clocking time soon as you swipe "Online"? Not doubting, I'm just unsure. Is that what is happening in NYC for example?

So many ways things can go with this. Honestly curious how it will work out. I'm very pessimistic, so by nature I doubt it until I see it. So hard for me to not think it's going to screw drivers over somehow. Hopefully it does work out for drivers. I'm just not optimistic :roflmao: .


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

DriverMark said:


> Are we sure you will be clocking time soon as you swipe "Online"? Not doubting, I'm just unsure. Is that what is happening in NYC for example?
> 
> So many ways things can go with this. Honestly curious how it will work out. I'm very pessimistic, so by nature I doubt it until I see it. So hard for me to not think it's going to screw drivers over somehow. Hopefully it does work out for drivers. I'm just not optimistic :roflmao: .


If drivers are classified employees they will have to pay as soon as you log on.

Uber may not let a drive log on till they have a pax for them but once logged on the first time Uber can't log you off after ride is over. Once your day starts you have to be paid for four hours, regardless of if you work or not.

Drivers in NY are not employees yet.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

DriverMark said:


> And does time on the clock is only calculated from booking until drop off?


actually as employees they would have to pay me from the moment I went online to the moment I go offline. Per hour, pax or not. Sitting or driving. That is what employees do. And for that we lose every single freedom we have now. Lawsuit, petition, something please tick tock



Escoman said:


> Uber/Lyft et all just put out an initiati ve for the november 2020 ballot in short guarantee 120% of mi nimum wage and .30 mile expense reimbursement Gotta keep rides affirdable for seniors and low income is latest angle.
> 
> Here it is
> 
> Here it is


it's missing drivers get paid from ping acceptance.....I could go for that. AND we'd lose the IRS 58 cents deduction; can't double dip. If uber reimburses you can't turn around and deduct 58 cents per mile. I kinda need that to generate a tax loss, please.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

PTB said:


> https://www.dailydemocrat.com/2019/10/07/ab5-could-expand-or-cut-health-coverage/


The ACA works fine in CA, or it did for me.



PTB said:


> https://www.dailydemocrat.com/2019/10/07/ab5-could-expand-or-cut-health-coverage/


This will not be a problem. Because ACA is not forced on employers whose employees work less than 30 hours per week.

But, since Uber "time" is ony when the app is engaged, and nothing there is a lot of dead time between "start trip" 30 hours could easily be more like 40 or 50 hours of real driving time, and still be less than the ACA threshold. So, I'm not seeing this as a problem for rideshare drivers.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Oscar Levant said:


> But, since Uber "time" is ony when the app is engaged,


that would go away if we are 'employees'. Online = we paid until offline or shift begin and end. THAT is what being an employee means. I for one really don't want to return to being an employee. been there, did that.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

AB5+ insurance + mtg payment+ vehicle payment + groceries 
Why stop at Insurancei ?if you want to go broke, go all way ?


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

mbd said:


> AB5+ insurance + mtg payment+ vehicle payment + groceries
> Why stop at Insurancei ?if you want to go broke, go all way ?


I think you mean that would require a real job........kersplat....


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

SHalester said:


> I think you mean that would require a real job........kersplat....


What they need to do is let the state of California pay the difference. If U/l cannot pay 100%, let the good people in California pay for the difference.?
Everybody wins.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

says the person from Dallas? -o:


----------



## Escoman (Jun 28, 2016)

Anything these companies offer is always good for them and bad for us. Who remembers the 100 or whatever days of change ?


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Escoman said:


> Anything these companies offer is always good for them and bad for us. Who remembers the 100 or whatever days of change ?


Year of the driver?

Followed up by 180 days of change

Nothing positive i can remember.


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

Seamus said:


> There is no legislative solution to a better life. The only solution is to learn a skill or trade and earn more money. $15 per hour is not the gateway to success, it's still poverty.


^ This 100%


----------

